# What is the best/most iconic commercial you've ever seen?



## Zehlua (Mar 30, 2020)

To this day, I have a soft spot for the singing K9 Advantix camping puppies. I also really dig how creative Lucky Charms and Fruit Loops commercials can be, and the Hungry Hungry Hippos jingle is pretty iconic. What about you? Which commercials do you find fun and/or nostalgic? Can be from any era!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Frenchfriedfries (Mar 30, 2020)

The song in this one brings back so many memories, plus the commercial itself is pretty darn funny if I do say so myself.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 6, 2020)

We had an ad campaign for something called open english, the commercials revolved around this dudebro who didn't  want to learn proper english and ended looking like an idiot


----------



## Skittles (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Apr 6, 2020)

Got shown this by a co-worker, it's a series that's like a soap..  honestly was more invested than some shows lol


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Apr 7, 2020)

Here's some of my all-time favorites:





















I have many other favorites, but I can only link 5 videos per post.


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 7, 2020)

This recent one immediately came to mind.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Apr 8, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> This recent one immediately came to mind.



Very cute commercial!


----------



## Rayd (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## AppleButt (Apr 8, 2020)

Rocky themed Budweiser commercial
https://youtu.be/nGx4E8w5VHg





And this Skittles commercial


----------

